# First attempt at a Chest



## Woodsman (Aug 28, 2012)

This was one of the first pieces of furniture that I made when I started woodworking. I think that there were about 6 or 8 other things that I made before this. After working in a factory for 12 years, they decided to move to china and mexico for their products and left me with the decision to find another job or start a business doing what I had up until then only read and dreamed about. 

The chest was made with some mesquite and quarter sawn sycamore that we milled and dried here. The bottom was red cedar (for the smell). I saw this chest a couple months back and it still looks like I made it yesterday. I was a bit surprised as I had simply glued all the boards for the top together and sanded them flat. Apparently there isn't enough movement with the quarter sawn sycamore to pull it apart. The rest were panels similar to standard door construction.


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice work !


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice! I like the contrasting woods. It takes guts and a lot of hard work and sacrafice to start a buis in wood working. I wish you well in your endevor.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 28, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very nice! I like the contrasting woods. It takes guts and a lot of hard work and sacrafice to start a buis in wood working. I wish you well in your endevor.



Thank you. I've been doing this for about 5 years now. I still love doing it. There are times though when I wish it'd pay more.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 29, 2012)

Cool piece! I love the arched stretcher at the bottom!


----------

